# 2018 Ram 2500 8' HD 8000 SnowEx plow and SnowEx 575 Spreader in PA



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm old, I'm tired and I just want to sit back and watch it snow for a change. I am selling my 2018 Ram 2500 Tradesman, 22,000 easy miles. SnowEX 8000HD plow with down force and SnowEx SP575x spreader with pivot mount so you can access the tailgate and box. The Transforce tires have been replace with Hercules dedicated snows. I also just recently installed a B&W turnover ball Gooseneck hitch. Carhartt seat covers and Weathertech Mats. Backrack with light. Basically a turnkey plow truck.
Used 1 1/2 seasons and we didn't get much snow last season. I only do a few driveways and couple small parking lots. Everything works as it should. I am the original owner and plow and spreader were professionally installed. I'll see if I can get a picture of the window sticker later today. Asking $35,900

These pics were taken last year, I'll post some more recent pics later. Nothing has really changed though.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Like for the first sentence...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow, that's a great deal. If I was in the market for a pickemup I'd be on the way.

Good luck with the sale.



Ajlawn1 said:


> Like for the first sentence...


Meh, I'm young, I'm tired and I just want to sit back and watch it snow for a change.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Beautiful truck


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

I also would consider selling the plow and spreader separately.


----------



## Dobby215 (Feb 14, 2021)

dirtymartini said:


> I also would consider selling the plow and spreader separately.


How much for spreader


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

$1200


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Still available? Or sold?


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Still available. Trying to hang on to it until this plowing season is over....but money talks lol


----------

